# Trek 9200 worth 800 bucks???



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I found this bike on local e-bay. I'm not thinking about buying it, Lord Have Mercy!! But I thought maybe someone on this forum might be interrested even when the price seems a bit highish to me.

Owner says it was bought in 2001 but I doubt it as I remembre seeing an ad for this bike back in '96 maybe?

There are some old bits on the bike too.... as the RD, levers and stuff...

This is not spam, bike is not mine, not from anyone I know... I ride a Giant Warp that I love so much.

Page is in spanish, though....

Link


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

That frame is from 1994, and I've got the '94 Trek catalog to prove it. 

It might be worth $800 to a collector, but for pure function, the design is a joke. It seems to be in good shape, too bad the Trek/Showa fork has been replaced with that POS pilot.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ha...$800....Wow!*

That is pretty crazy. It does have some upgrades but the herat of the matter is that the frame isnt very good....never was. I think is would sell for 1/4 of that if the auction started at $1

I'd guess that that's probably a 1994 or 1995 frame


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Just looked at the photos again..... the bike is set up with V-brakes and canti lever/shifters. The assembler isn't the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Shayne said:


> I think is would sell for 1/4 of that if the auction started at $1
> 
> I'd guess that that's probably a 1994 or 1995 frame


You think that's crazy????

Check out this Cannondale V-500, approx. a grand at today's exchange rate....

link


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Zanetti said:


> Just looked at the photos again..... the bike is set up with V-brakes and canti lever/shifters. The assembler isn't the sharpest tool in the shed.


Thanks Zanetti... I also think prices here in Mexico forbikes are way off.

For example the bike theme of this thread... it has interesting collector pieces, hell even some crazy anodized parts! But at that price, you gotta be lusting after one to buy it.

The other Cannondale I posted the link for is supposedly new with the store stickers still on it... but a grand for it?????? I bought my Warp '04 for 750!

Sick (in the bad sense of sick) stuff.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

I sold a 9500 ...for $78. I've seen those hit a couple hundred dollars, but that's it. For good reason. That's a fine example of what happens when you don't know where to start, so you hire a motorcycle designer from Harley Davidson who has zero knowledge of bicycles to design you an FS bike. "They're the same thing, really." Whew.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Actually for a time period standpoint, 1991 being when the beam bikes were designed for trek, its not that bad. Cannondale was also on the super-high-pivot bandwagon at the time, as was Boulder and a few others. The problem with the trek's was mostly to do with the shock the first year (undamped), and the exceedingly high leverage ratio for the first (4.2 to 1) and second (4 to 1) year models. They called the first one a T3C and well... someone really flubbed the math on designing the swingarm and placing the pivot if it was meant to be a 3 to 1 ratio. GT's RTS also had a terribly high pivot point.

So you had lots of leverage on the shock, which employed a massively oversprung elastomer spring (it was rated for 1200 inch-pounds as memory serves), coupled with a pivot that led the thing wanting to lock-out in EVERY gear under pedal torque. Just like the RTS, and just like the crack'n'fails. Weight wise the frame's were ok, about 3kg even for a 22" size frame. I used by '92 9000 for oh, 5 years I guess, and then sold the frame to a fellow who previously owned one. He broke it jumping off loading docks with it.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Zanetti said:


> Just looked at the photos again..... the bike is set up with V-brakes and canti lever/shifters. The assembler isn't the sharpest tool in the shed.


Actually the LX levers had enough cable pull for the job. Their leverage ratio is virtually identical to XT V-levers with the servowave cam spacers removed.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> Actually the LX levers had enough cable pull for the job. Their leverage ratio is virtually identical to XT V-levers with the servowave cam spacers removed.


Still not the optimal setup. The brake pads end up really close to the rims, and when the terrain gets wet and steep, the risk of running out of brake lever travel before being able to slow down safely is a very real concern.


----------

